

Linux Profiling at Netflix - deirdres
http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2015-02-27/linux-profiling-at-netflix.html

======
deirdres
The previous discussion refers to the slideshare and did not include the new
blog post and video.

------
LukeB_UK
Previous discussion from 5 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9093211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9093211)

